# Mauritius Education Certificate Attestation in Dubai



## sushantv (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,

I recently got a job offer and they require to have my education degree attested for processing the Visa. 

Is there anyone here who has been through this process ? 

If yes, should I use some kind of degree attestation service here for the same or send over my degree certificate to Mauritius and have my relative get it attested for me there and then send it back to me and get it attested by MOFA in Dubai. 

I already tried searching the forum and on Google but could only find info related to marriage certificate attestation.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

Check with any reputed typing centre.. they get certification attestations for certain countries done but I'm not sure if they cater to Mauritius certificates.. as you mentioned, the alternative is to get it attested in Mauritius first (including UAE Embassy), and then get the attestation from Ministry of Foreign Affairs here in Dubai


----------



## desertsunshine (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Sushantv. Have you been able to get your educational certificate attested? I am from Mauritius and recently got a job offer as well. If you did get your certificate attested, could you please let me know how you did it. Thank you


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

sushantv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got a job offer and they require to have my education degree attested for processing the Visa.
> 
> ...


INDEX and Genius attestation may know. They do all our docs for work ( I haven't seen Mauritius education certificates but then i havent worked with any candidates from that country) Google the company they are really helpful


----------



## kpather (Dec 1, 2017)

*Degree Attestation (Mauritius)*



desertsunshine said:


> Hi Sushantv. Have you been able to get your educational certificate attested? I am from Mauritius and recently got a job offer as well. If you did get your certificate attested, could you please let me know how you did it. Thank you


Hi Sushantv or anyone else who can help me

I am in the same situation as you were.
I got an offer and they need my degree (from the University of Mauritius) to be attested at the Mauritian apostille and UAE embassy in Mauritius and then go to the Ministry of Foreign Affair in Dubai to get it stamped. 

But the problem is that there is no UAE Embassy in Mauritius, nor Mauritian embassy n UAE

I am planning to go back to Mauritius and do the necessary, but I am still not sure what to do afterwards.

Could please let me know how you proceed to get the stamp from the Ministry of Foreign Affair in Dubai?

Many thks for your precious help.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Does not answer the question directly, but VFS Attestation lists Mauritius as one of the countires they deal with. Probably you could get in touch with them?
VFS Global Document Attestation in UAE - Attestation and Apostille

Usually when there are no embassies in a country, another embassy deals with any issues in that country (maybe South Africa?)


----------

